# 32" Drift Breaker: How Does the Clutch Control Engage the Transmission?



## MoveAround44 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hello!

I picked up a 32" Drift Breaker in nice condition, but I cannot seem to find any information on how the clutch control engages the transmission. My machine has 2 control levers, one on each handle, which run down to these two little electrical component thingys in the transmission box. From there it looks like by pulling the cable the electric component thingys compress and then send some signal through a wire? The problem is there seems to be nothing else happening after the electric components are compressed by the controls. I have worked on my fair share of snowblowers, but after a week of trying over and over again to figure out whats supposed to be happening on my own I thought I'd post here and see if anyone has a decent explanation.

The drive belt is intact and good. The large disk is spinning inside the transmission box when the engine runs. The rubber friction disk slides left to right as I change gears, but it just doesnt catch and engage the tires.

Lastly, I cant for the life of me match my machine to a model number. It seems like every one I look up online is just _slightly_ different than mine, and I have yet to see one with two clutch control "levers" on both handles. It does have the 3rd stage auger, not the lights, and is a 5 speed Eager 1 with a 10hp tecumseh.

Any thoughts, insight, or general history of the drift breakers is appreciated! 

Thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Doesn't ring a bell with me, must be a newer unit than I've had. Might help to post a picture of your machine, someone may recognize it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Move,


Its made by Craftsman, and the model number should be 536.909900.


Just go to Sears Parts Direct and punch in the model number, that will bring up the schematic for ordering any parts.


Usually, when you depress the auger lever, a drive plate is brought into the friction disc.


----------

